# M.balfouri VS P.metallica



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

So what one out of the two do you prefer? No specific rule on why you have chosen the tarantula you prefer, but please state why. (for example: blue, looks cool, "Because i like arboreals", "Because i like old worlds". etc...)

A little information on both species:

Monocentropus balfouri.








A gorgeous Blue spider commonly know as the Socotra Island Blue Baboon comes from a group of islands in the Indian ocean with the main island called Socotra. 



Poecilotheria metallica​







As a spiderling, Metallic Blue Ornamental Tree Spider has a somewhat lavender hue. As it grows the lavender fades and is replaced by beautiful hues of blue. The males are beautifully covered in a more intense metallic blue coloration than the females.



Please keep this a fun thread. Follow all rules, and please take arguments to PM.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I prefer L.Violaceopes. Beautiful, large, small price tag. But if i'm honest that Balfouri is quite cool. So I guess I vote Balfouri :notworthy:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

What's the difference? 



:lol2:

In all seriousness, I do find the balfouri more aesthetically pleasing to look at.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

_P metallica _- only because I have one :lol2: but both are stunning spiders really.


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

None of them I don't like blue spiders at all


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*The battle of the blues!!!*

I,d have to say the P.Metallica on looks and behaviour!!!!I own both these species and find i never see my my M.Balfouri!!!!Where my P.Metallica girly is always out and about,..and that ornimental pattern takes alot of beating!!!!Cant wait for the SEAS to0,...another two more Gootys to the collections!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

*M.balfouri because its bot as common in my opinion*


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I do like them both.. But I don't get the massive hype over them. Prefer metalica though, purely 'cause I prefer arboreals & especially Pokies.

They're very pretty spiders & I wouldn't mind owning one, but still, I think regalis are nicer, among all the other Pokie species. :/


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I prefer the P. metallica, not just for the blue but the ornamental patterns too!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

None, Neither do anything for me.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

P.matallica all day long :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I prefare the balfori but to be fair I think cobalt blues are much nicer, by the way I haven't ignored ur message just wasn't sure if I had a spare seat I should be able to take u to seas if u still need a lift il pm u later


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Out of those two I prefer M.balfouri to look at, but haven't kept either species so not sure what I'd actually prefer to keep lol.


----------



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

*spider*

P. Metallica for it's looks!!! :2thumb:


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Homoeomma sp. Blue


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive seen P. metallica looking that good in real life. ive only seen dull brown spiders that are suggested as M. balfouri.

I'm just "Pokie Faced, Pokie Faced, ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma"


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Ive seen P. metallica looking that good in real life. ive only seen dull brown spiders that are suggested as M. balfouri.
> 
> I'm just "Pokie Faced, Pokie Faced, ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma"


You should change your name to "Pokiecator" hehe


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Neither would rather pay for a B.albopilosum lol


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

i agree as a hobbyiest but as a investment id have either


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn, based upon the title I was hoping for an epic youtube video to cause outrage here.


----------

